
Snowflake’s shares soar 130% in early trading after IPO - apress
https://fortune.com/2020/09/16/snowflake-shares-soar-after-ipo/
======
neural_thing
Bill Gurley is not happy
[https://twitter.com/bgurley/status/1306012664582361089](https://twitter.com/bgurley/status/1306012664582361089)

